# ADHD grandson.



## Paul (Dec 3, 2013)

*His name is Micky and we have had him for five years. His grandmother and I decided to give him back to his mother and stepfather so they could become a family. Big mistake.  He wants to come back to us he hates his mother and his stepfather just died. His grandmother believes since we are up in age the courts will not allow us to take him back. I am dying inside because he loves us and we him and we are watching him self destruct right before our eyes. His mother and him live in Lawrenceville,Ga

My wife is in ill health, she suffers from Lyphedema bad meniscus and bad heel, the doctor blames the heel on her diabetes, or high sugar.  We presently looking at a new house in Haysville, N.C. He hasn't seen it yet. His mother get up tight and sends him up here for a week and then we take him back until she calls for us to come get him for he will be out of control. You have no idea what pain we suffer because we thought in our heart it was the best thing for him to our hurt. I will never forgive myself...never. Paul *


----------



## Anne (Dec 3, 2013)

Have you thought of adopting him, Paul??  I don't know your age, but know it is harder being older, and not in good health. 
   Friends of ours raised their grand-daughter, as their daughter decided she 'couldn't care for her, and didn't 'know what to do with her'....so broiught the baby to her grandparents.    They would keep her awhile; then their daughter would come back, demanding they 'give my daughter back' - she even went to a lawyer and told him that her parents had stolen her baby.    Guess she decided she wanted the support money, even if she didn't want the baby.  

They ended up taking her to court, and adopted the baby with no problems, once the courts saw what had been going on.  They raised her with love and nurturing, and she was happy young lady the last we saw her.   She called them Mom and Dad, and wanted nothing to do with her biological mother; didn't want to see her or acknowledge her.
That might not be possible for you, but worth considering, depending on your situation.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2013)

Paul, you did what you believed to be right, don't hit yourself over the head for that. I believe it is better, if at all possible, that children are brought up with their mother/father, as you say in family circumstances. 
It's nothing for kids these days to say they hate one or other of their parents, often it's do to the fact that parents expect more of them than the grandparents. Whether this applies to your situation only you know.
I wonder how the mother feels in all of this?


----------



## Paul (Dec 3, 2013)

Anne,
 We've thought about it but our age is against us and some other problems with my wife health and moving at the present time. We get to see him when his mother gets bad. At least we see him every once in a while. First My wifes health needs to improve. Then wait for the right time and off to court we go. Paul


----------



## Paul (Dec 3, 2013)

Fern,
 Totally stressed out. She at one time wanted to put him in a children's home. Her health to is bad and getting worse. Paul


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2013)

That's heartbreaking Paul, poor Mickey.  How old is he?  What's the deal with his mother, is she abusing him, why does he hate her?


----------



## Paul (Dec 3, 2013)

*Micky is eight he's been with his mother since he was five. Him and his mother hate each other.  He does not want to be there he wants to be with us. The stress is heavy on him a well as his mother. Unfortunately something will break. Her or him. God help them. Paul*


----------

